# how to lay dow flip-flop paint job



## southstar066 (Oct 2, 2006)

just wondering how u make flip flop paint...i thought origainally u had to buy it but i saw someone say the made some from nail polish...and help will do


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't know about the nail polish? I'm a rattle can kinda guy myself. But I THINK you just buy some nail polish and thin it down to spray in your airbrush. They sell milliions of different types of nail polishes. 

Auto zone sells a flip-flop paint set. In cans. It has the black base, the color, (the more you spray the more effect) and the clear. It turns out really good.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

they make nail polish flip flop, just buy a couple bottles, you don't have to make yourself or anything, just thin it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 21 2006, 01:57 AM~6609339
> *they make nail polish flip flop, just buy a couple bottles, you don't have to make yourself or anything, just thin it
> *


yup. I thought so. I don't know anything about female care products tho.  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 21 2006, 03:57 AM~6609339
> *they make nail polish flip flop, just buy a couple bottles, you don't have to make yourself or anything, just thin it
> *



I tried that a while ago and the polish was really think and flaked right off of the car in places like the corners are the hood the front fascia and other places. But that Duplicolor flip paint from autozone is pretty nice. Comes out good and Looks right. Plus it's hard enough to be practical.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2006, 01:12 AM~6609070
> *Don't know about the nail polish?  I'm a rattle can kinda guy myself.  But I THINK you just buy some nail polish and thin it down to spray in your airbrush.  They sell milliions of different types of nail polishes.
> 
> Auto zone sells a flip-flop paint set.  In cans.  It has the black base, the color, (the more you spray the more effect) and the clear.  It turns out really good.
> *


Yep, that's what I use too. Great stuff, it lays down perfect. Doesn't drop for shit either.

Duplicolor. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 21 2006, 12:57 AM~6609339
> *they make nail polish flip flop, just buy a couple bottles, you don't have to make yourself or anything, just thin it
> *



What do you use to thin it with?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WTF. IS FLIP FLOP PAINT...do you mean chameleon paint jobs. hok , ppg, and dupont have them. they also sell them in 4.oz bottle's. i get mine from pegasus pree-mixed.


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

if you're down for some experimenting, try paint withpearl.com. I got some caribean blue flip from those guys the stufff is great. it comes in a powder form you just mix it with clear, allowing you to concentrate it as much as you want!!! for some really cool effects use a different base color! most flips call for a black base, I like to break the rules, I've used white silver, blue, etc. comes out great! also if you use a light color base the flip is brighter!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2006, 02:32 PM~6611397
> *WTF. IS FLIP FLOP PAINT...do you mean chameleon paint jobs. hok , ppg, and dupont have them. they also sell them in 4.oz bottle's. i get mine from pegasus pree-mixed.
> *


flip flop..flips between two colors.

chameleon...flips between MANY colors


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 21 2006, 10:16 AM~6610547
> *What do you use to thin it with?
> *


medium temp automotive thinner


----------



## southstar066 (Oct 2, 2006)

i use alcohol to thin mine...but thanks alot for the imput guys...i thin i might try the nail polish or even the pearl powder.... i thought there was a mixing process or some thing to make it urself but i guess not....thanx again


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southstar066_@Nov 21 2006, 07:39 PM~6614188
> *i use alcohol to thin mine...but thanks alot for the imput guys...i thin i might try the nail polish or even the pearl powder.... i thought there was a mixing process or some thing to make it urself but i guess not....thanx again
> *


I dump out 2 bottles into an airbrush bottle, then fill them with thinner and swish them around to get all the settled materila from the bottles. Dries fast and hard.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 22 2006, 12:28 AM~6615352
> *  Dries fast and hard.
> *


See, maybe it varies from brand to brand, what brand did you use? I painted a 77 monte with flip flop nail polish thinned down a lil and a 64 like a blue mettalic with purple peark with thinned nail polish and both of then flaked right off on corners of the top body lines and the corners of the hood. And it was right after seeing you paint that green pontiac. What did I do wrong? lol


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 23 2006, 08:29 PM~6626638
> *See, maybe it varies from brand to brand, what brand did you use?  I painted a 77 monte with flip flop nail polish thinned down a lil and a 64 like a blue mettalic with purple peark with thinned nail polish and both of then flaked right off on corners of the top body lines and the corners of the hood.  And it was right after seeing you paint that green pontiac.  What did I do wrong? lol
> *


what pontiac? I haven't painting anything in ages. I never look at brands. Not sure how much a "lil" is to you, but 1:1 is a lot. Automotive thinner makes it dry super fast. What do you mean flaked off?


----------

